# Fixing the runs



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Sprayed 2nd coat of SW Pro Classic on 9 paneled mdf doors this morning,everything looked great. While I was cleaning out the sprayer I happened to look over my shoulder and saw a sag. As I looked around I started seeing more of them, it was not a good day! I was warned about spraying Pro Classic by you guys and I thought I was being very careful not to spray too heavy. My first coat was applied vertically, the second I went horizontal, bad mistake. I used a 311 tip but my overspray hit the other door fronts and edges and thats where I've got the runs. I figure I'll let everything dry really good then start sanding everything down, starting with 80 or 100 and work my way to a smoother paper. I was wondering since I have soooo many of them, is there a quicker way of fixing this problem. I mark this up to a learning experience, haven't used a sprayer much.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't remember the last time I had a sag when spraying paint, but I still occasionally get them when spraying lacquer. In that scenario, the easiest fix is to use a sharp blade and carefully scrape off the raised part of the sag. Then scuff the surface flat with a hard sanding block (not a sponge). I don't see why this wouldn't work just as well with paint.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I keep telling you guys. 411. A six inch fan needs to many passes and therefor you run(no pun intended) a higher risk of sags. Not to mention an eleven thousandths blows out real fast running latex through them.

Try wet sanding them with denatured alcohol, but carefully.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> I keep telling you guys. 411. A six inch fan needs to many passes and therefor you run(no pun intended) a higher risk of sags. Not to mention an eleven thousandths blows out real fast running latex through them.
> 
> Try wet sanding them with denatured alcohol, but carefully.


409for me and works more than great.

If sagging, a sharp blade and sand paper will do it.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Bender said:


> I keep telling you guys. 411. A six inch fan needs to many passes and therefor you run(no pun intended) a higher risk of sags. Not to mention an eleven thousandths blows out real fast running latex through them.
> 
> Try wet sanding them with denatured alcohol, but carefully.


I'm gonna try it one time one door just for fun.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Love Pro Classic, it's a great product and has great leveling properties... when everything goes right. It hates humidity and will run on ya pretty quickly, and sanding sags out of it however just plain sucks when compared to some other trim paints. This stuff is so gummy to sand. Gotta agree with the razor knife and wetsanding method to correct them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bender said:


> I keep telling you guys. 411. A six inch fan needs to many passes and therefor you run(no pun intended) a higher risk of sags. Not to mention an eleven thousandths blows out real fast running latex through them.
> 
> Try wet sanding them with denatured alcohol, but carefully.


I had to spray out some doors with a 311 cause that's all I had. That's enough to piss you off and hawk the gun across the room. I'm a 411 or 413


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I had to spray out some doors with a 311 cause that's all I had. That's enough to piss you off and hawk the gun across the room. I'm a 411 or 413


310FF! once in a while a 410FF, for doors


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

you could try a paint planer. looks like a small wood plane with a razor mounted in it, used to cut dry sags or tear drops in automotive finishes without damaging the surrounding paint.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm here in northeast Nebraska and its been humid and in the upper 90's, so yes that didn't help things out. Checked some of the bigger sags today and they're still a little soft. Tried the 409 this morning and it did work on the smaller ones but its awlfully slow. I'll try carving some of the big ones down and sand tonight. Thanks


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wet sand it smooth after you shave what you can. Use some good fabric backed paper. The red stuff from Full Circle works great in water. I wet sand everything acrylic anymore.


----------

